# Greetings from Davis, CA



## jgaepi (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi, checking in from Davis, CA. I just ordered a Warre hive and a starter colony. Target date of April 16 to be up and running. There aren't any current beekeeping classes happening so I will devour as much written material and videos as I can. If there is anyone from Davis or Sacramento willing to be a mentor of sorts, please give me a shout.

We currently have backyard chickens and veggie boxes in a regular-sized backyard. I work for the USDA so I am aware and sensitive to the decline of bees and want to do my part to help.

Reading about the various hive types, I settled on the Warre style because it appears to have a benefit to boost pollination, easier maintenance, and easier to work with. Hope that ends up being the case.

Open to any and all advice. Thanks!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year!


----------



## jgaepi (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. Already had my first snafu with Honeybee Genetics, but thankfully Olivarez seems to have better customer service. Bee pickup will now be April 9. And hive arrives in early March. Pretty excited.


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome from nearby Manteca!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

UC Davis has a beekeeping class running right now, don't know if they have any more room


----------

